# female mantella nigricans with cloudy eye



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

This morning, I discovered that my female nigricans has a cloudy eye. She doesn't seem to be able to see well out of her cloudy eye, because she doesn't hop away if something approaches her from that side.

I did contact David Frye as usual, but I know his office is closed on Wednesday, so I thought I would ask for anyone else's advice. The best thing I can think of is to ask Frye for Neopolydex eye drops.


----------



## ZeFrog (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like it could be a cataract, in which case the issue would just be making sure there is plenty of food, especially if it is being kept in a tank with other frogs. It could also be some kind of bacterial or fungal infection, but I've seen plenty of frogs with cataracts that look a lot like this one. Hope Dr Frye gets back to you soon. Good luck.

EDIT: does one eye stick out further than the other or is it my imagination? Your 2nd pic makes it look that way.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Yes, her affected eye sticks out more. I recently got the drops and Baytril solution, so hopefully she'll be alright.


----------



## ZeFrog (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't remember noticing puffier or swollen eyes with cataracts in them. It could be something else. Here is a similar thread I noticed while searching. Sorry I can't be of much more help than that. Good luck!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...atment/43963-please-help-eye-discoloring.html


----------

